# Netflix Adds Lower-Quality Streams for Bandwidth-conscious Canadians



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Canadian ISPs are notorious for subjecting their users to atrociously low data caps. Needless to say, some of the more restrictive data plans are unfavorable to bandwidth-intensive activities like watching streaming movies. Mindful of this fact, Netflix has now launched a new video quality management option for its Canadian users, letting them select the video quality that best suits their data budget."

More Here


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> "Canadian ISPs are notorious for subjecting their users to atrociously low data caps. Needless to say, some of the more restrictive data plans are unfavorable to bandwidth-intensive activities like watching streaming movies. Mindful of this fact, Netflix has now launched a new video quality management option for its Canadian users, letting them select the video quality that best suits their data budget."
> 
> More Here


I found this over at the Roku forum and it gives a great breakdown of bandwidth http://forums.roku.com/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=38686



> At the "Good" numbers they mentioned with the AT&T and Comcast caps could stream:
> 
> 150 GB / 0.3 GBytes/hour = 500 Hours a month
> 250 GB / 0.3 GBytes/hour = 833 Hours a month
> ...


----------

